# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Lúdico-Deportivo >  Descenso del Guadiana

## F. Lázaro

Una nueva edición de este descenso por las aguas del Guadiana hasta el embalse de Alqueva que cada vez va ganando más adeptos.




> http://www.hoy.es/badajoz/201509/12/...912135348.html
> 
> *Doscientos palistas descienden por el Guadiana hasta Alqueva*
> 
> 12 septiembre 2015 / 13:54
> 
> El paseo en piragua que organiza la Diputación de Badajoz cada año por Alqueva va ganando seguidores. En esta cuarta edición han participado doscientos palistas en un centenar de canoas. Las incripciones son gratuitas pero se agotan a las pocas horas de abrirse y desde Diputación explican que la idea a medio plazo pasa por aumentar la oferta porque el interés también crece.
> 
> El descenso se inició esta mañana pasada las nueve en el puerto de Villareal, en Olivenza. Desde allí, los participantes se han desplazado en autobús hasta la ermita de Puente Ajuda, donde han inciado una ruta senderista hasta los molinos de Malpica. Desde allí y ya en Canoa, han recorrido 13 kilómetros hasta volver a Villareal.
> ...

----------

Los terrines (12-sep-2015)

----------

